# Trying to enter coding field



## elderberry (Dec 3, 2010)

I have two Master's Degree, one in Library Science.  I have worked for over twenty years in Corporate Libraries in the Financial Services Industry.  I lost my position last December and attended a local college with a certificate program in Medical Coding.  I completed the courses and took the AHIMA exam for Certified Coding Associate in August.  I passed the exam, did some volunteer work in Healthcare Finance Department at a local non-profit and have not been able to locate a position.  Any advice?


----------



## RenaHall (Dec 4, 2010)

You might consider checking the hospitals in your area.  Sounds like you would be a nice asset to a larger office or a hospital organization!  You may consider getting your foot in the door with a different position in the medical field, and them move into coding or compliance.
Rena


----------



## elderberry (Dec 7, 2010)

*Thank you for the suggestion*

Thank you for your response.  A local hospital looking for volunteers mentioned in their ad that they need volunteers in Medical Records.  I might look into that, also one of my former doctors opened their own practice so I might look into a volunteer position there if possible.  Thanks again


----------

